# New budgie has poop stuck to vent



## exora

I got a new budgie yesterday and noticed this morning that it has poop stuck into the feather around the vent. the vent looks ok. the bird looks ok too. i didn't get a chance to clean her since she is very scared of me till now. it has very long tail and since she came to my house, she is very skittish and was flying around in the cage for a long. i honestly dont know anything about its behaviour to give any perspective. i did notice that the feather around her vent is thinner compared to other part of her belly.

I do have 2 other budgies and one of them had similar situation for 1- 2 days and he is doing fine.


----------



## aluz

Welcome to the forums!  You have certainly come to the right place as you will find all you need to know on budgie care here.
The information on the several articles and sticky threads at the top of each section of the forums will be extremely useful and of benefit to you and your budgies.

Your budgie's behaviour is perfectly normal for a recently purchased bird.
You can help your budgie to relax and settle in by covering her cage on 3 sides (leaving front part uncovered) and to have some soothing music on for her.
New budgies can also have a change in their poop consistency due to the stress of being taken from their familiar place to a new home which is strange to them.
If it's just the one poop, there is no cause for worry because your budgie will take care of it when preening the area clean.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

It is normal for a budgie to have "sticky" poop when moved into a new environment because it is stressed and not eating and drinking as it normally does.

As your budgie settles in, it will preen the poop off itself.
When he begins eating and drinking the stickiness of the poop will resolve itself. 

To help your little one feel more secure, you can cover the top and three sides of the cage and play soft music for him.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

You'll find most of your basic questions about budgies and caring for them will have been answered after you've read through all of them.

Site Guidelines
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

For gender and/or mutation help - Lighting and Angle DOES matter

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums! 

FaeryBee and aluz have given great advice, and I hope that your budgie settles in soon! 

Once she's feeling more comfortable in her new home, we'd love to see pictures of your little cutie! hoto: 

I hope to see you around the forums, and look forward to hearing more about your little girl. What's her name?  

Meanwhile, be sure to read through all the links provided, as they will be of great help in keeping you posted on the very best of budgie care practices! If you have any questions afterwards, feel free to ask as we'd love to help! 

Cheers :wave:


----------



## exora

*Thank you*

Thank you all for warm welcome and great advice. My budgie is doing better now. she made herself lot more comfortable to new place within a day!! i was able to hold her and clean her up. the poop seems normal too. i guess she was very stressed. she is eating normally. she sat on my lap and watched tv for few minutes last night. but my other 2 budgies dont seem to take their new friend easily. one of them, is very aggressive towards new one and constantly trying to bite her when she comes close. new one is very young and trying to get close to others, but no luck so far. My other female budgie, Olive, is more friendly and she will probably be friend with her soon. I have to encourage Blue to accept his new friend. thats my agenda for today.:blue pied:


----------



## aluz

I would be best to hold off your two budgies from having a closer interaction with your new budgie.
When bringing home a new bird, it's always best to follow quarantine measures in order to prevent a potential illness carried by the new bird to be passed onto your other birds. You will find detailed information on this link: http://talkbudgies.com/new-budgie-arrivals/295153-quarantine-necessary.html

This link will also be of use later on after quarantine time is over: http://talkbudgies.com/new-budgie-arrivals/295177-introducing-two-budgies.html

If you are thinking of housing your 3 budgies together, you should be aware the chances for problems to arise are much higher. 
Generally speaking, by housing 3 budgies together one of them will be left out of the equation and since you have budgies of mix genders (two females to one male), the potential for fights to happen and intensify as your budgies reach maturity is also higher.
It would just be best if you keep your pair housed separately from your new female: http://talkbudgies.com/articles-gen...ship-differences-dynamics-between-flocks.html


----------



## FaeryBee

*aluz is 100% correct in the information she's provided and the advice she's offered in her latest post.

In addition to having your budgie in quarantine right now, she needs to be allowed to become accustomed to her new environment before you begin any taming and bonding with her. Many budgies are submissive initially because they are scared.*


----------

